# Coretemp & HD-Tune: Autostartprobleme bei Win 7



## ile (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit *Coretemp* (v. 0.99.5) und *HD-Tune* (v. 2.55) mit Windows 7 (32bit): 
Ich  habe bei beiden Tools den Autostart aktiviert, aber dieser funktioniert nach einigen Neustarts nicht mehr, obwohl die Einstellungen unverändert sind.  Außerdem funktioniert der Autostart generell nur, wenn ich die Benutzerkontensteuerung deaktiviert habe. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen: 
Wie kriege ich es hin, dass mir die Tools *bei jedem Neustart *automatisch starten und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dies ohne Deaktivieren der Benutzerkontensteuerung zu machen? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## klyer (25. Februar 2010)

mach ne verknüpfung der exe in autostart.

das findest du unter programme.


----------



## mattinator (25. Februar 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen:
> Wie kriege ich es hin, dass mir die Tools *bei jedem Neustart *automatisch starten und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dies ohne Deaktivieren der Benutzerkontensteuerung zu machen?



Umgehen der UAC kannst Du mit dem Scheduler, eine Anleitung z.B. hier: Programme mit Adminrechten starten ohne UAC zu umgehen | XPTweak Blog (gibt es evtl. auch woanders noch ausführlicher). Die in genanntem Link erzeugte Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop dann wie von klyer schon erwähnt in den Autostart kopieren.


----------



## ile (26. Februar 2010)

habe die Verknüpfungen in den Autostart getan und UAC ausgeschaltet gelassen. Funktioniert leider nicht. Ich versuche mal die Methode mit dem Scheduler.


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

Die Scheduler Methode funzt wunderbar. Habe damit auch alle meine Autostarts eingerichtet.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2010)

Ist ziemlich einfach

Aufgabenplanung > neue Aufgabe erstellen

Allgemein > Häkchen bei "mit höchsten Berechtigungen ausführen"
Trigger > "Beim Systemstart" auswählen 
Aktionen > Programme wählen (.exe Dateien) 
Den Rest nach Bedarf einstellen


----------



## ile (27. Februar 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ist ziemlich einfach
> 
> Aufgabenplanung > neue Aufgabe erstellen
> 
> ...



Hab ich gemacht. Funktioniert aber alles nicht. Zudem wird bei folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt (Immer, wenn ich Aufgabenplanung starte oder wenn ich eine Aufgabe nach deiner Anleitung erstellt habe):


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Februar 2010)

Die Fehlermeldung beim Start der Aufgabenplanung soll eigentlich nicht erscheinen. Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## ile (1. März 2010)

Wow, zumindest ohne UAC funktioniert's jetzt. Danke.


----------

